# Torn paw pad



## Turbine101 (Dec 16, 2017)

Any body have experience with healing up a a ripped open pad on your dog. My 2 year old lab just tore a chunk out yesterday when we were doing some water retrieves. Just wondering what you all have had luck with? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

How bad is it?


----------



## Turbine101 (Dec 16, 2017)

A little bloody but its down to the fatty tissue underneath.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Keep it clean and dry. Wrap it in gauze and coban, change the dressing every day and let him heal up. He's probably gonna need at least 2 weeks to let that heal fully. Poor pup!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Dang, poor pup. The most important thing after cleaning it thoroughly is to keep it dry, if it stays moist all the time it puts him at high risk for an infection.


Just keep him off it as much as possible and regularly clean and replace bandages.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It has happened with my dog a couple of times. I cleaned it out with hydrogen peroxide then used triple antibiotic ointment and kept it covered. I changed the dressing quite often as he would try to chew it off. Healed up nicely.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

EMT gel


----------



## Turbine101 (Dec 16, 2017)

Would it be worth it to run an antibiotic? Do you use an ointment or just let them lick it and clean it themselves?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I would definitely go hydrogen peroxide, followed by Neosporin and wrap it up.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Lots of good suggestions on this thread. My pudelpointer tore a chunk out of a pad thanks to some Idaho lava rock. I cleaned it and put antibiotic ointment on it. He was on the DL for a few days until it healed up. He tore off the top of a toe chasing mule deer on another trip and I had some EMT gel. Same story. Cleaned it up and put EMT gel on it (that crap is magic). That one took longer to heal up but it healed perfectly. I keep a small first aid kit in my vest and a bigger one in the truck. Antibiotic ointment, EMT gel, and gauze are good to have. The hard part is telling your dog to take it easy! :-D


----------



## molarmechanic (Jul 2, 2018)

My girlfriend is a veterinarian. She states pet should be seen by a vet for pain medication and antibiotic. Do not use hydrogen peroxide, that goes for all open wounds in humans and animals. Needs to be cleaned and bandaged and animal needs a cone if they have a tendency to chew or will bother the bandage in any way. But DO NOT use hydrogen peroxide or let the animal lick it as a dogs mouth is a disgusting place and could easily cause it to be infected.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have always cleaned- soaked in a warm Epson salt solution- then EMT. Then I take an old gym sock and put in old the leg and Velcro around it to keep on so no licking or chewing goes on.


----------



## Turbine101 (Dec 16, 2017)

I ended up taking her to the vet as she wasnt putting anny weight on it and she was really sensitive to me touching it. I have her on an antibiotic and anti-inflammatory. Ive been putting an antibiotic ointment on and and washing it daily. I have some socks I have been covering it with and it seems to be coming along nicely. Thanks for all the suggestions. I plan on getting some emt gel to put in my first aid kit for her 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

